# Fixed appliance load calculation



## EvilBunny (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, here's another one...

There are 6 fixed appliances in a dwelling unit.

3 of them are 240V and 3 of them are 120V

The line load calculation is simple enough = Total VA x 0.75 (per 220.53)

But what about the neutral load?

Do the three 120V fixed appliances get the 75% demand factor for the neutral as well? Or do they get counted 100% since there are only three of them? :blink:


----------



## collin.thomas (Apr 14, 2008)

I think its just 75% because: neutral load = feeder load - loads w/o neutral and only 70% of ranges ovens and dryers.

But i could be wrong too


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

I am not sure of this one. Let's suppose we had 4 appliance at 240 volts and one at 120 volts. I don't believe I would take 75% demand factor on the neutral in that case. 

Interesting.. I wonder if the intent of this article was for 120 volt loads only. Of course it should say that but it does not, so.....

In reality this probably would not be an issue because no one would pull a neutral that small.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is my thoughts -- art. 220.53 states 4 or more appliances-- so If there are 4 or more appliances with the neutral load connected I would say the 75% comes into play otherwise I don't believe it would. Just a guess.


----------



## Ray Cyr (Nov 21, 2007)

It appears that 220.61(B) applies only to those loads listed in 220.61(B)(1) or (2).


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

EvilBunny said:


> Okay, here's another one...
> 
> There are 6 fixed appliances in a dwelling unit.
> 
> ...


I was taught the neutral would be @ 100% because there was only 3.


----------

